# Myst Masterpiece Edition - Blank screen



## eddyfrogs (Sep 3, 2004)

Bear with me on this one, my daughter is actually the one with the problem. I've never played the game. When she tries to play the game on our computer the entire screen goes black and nothing ever happens. We've even waited 5 minutes and nothing ever happens. We have to reboot the computer after that. We are using a Gateway Essential 500 w/ W98, 10GB HD (3+GB free), Pentium III, 64mb memory, NVIDIA Vanta 8mb video card, 20x/40x cd rom, Creative Labs audio pci 128d digital sound card. 

The game recommends, Windows 9/98/me/xp, Pentium 75 or equiv., 30mb HD, 16mb or 32mb memory, Any directx 6.1 compatible graphics card, 4x or faster cd rom, any directx 6.1 compatible sound card.

The only thing I can think is the graphics card is not compatible or the processor is not fast enough but I don't know enough about them to know. She is able to run the game just fun on her dad's computer but I don't know what graphics card or processor he is running and his computer is not here to check. Any suggestions?


----------



## halo459 (Aug 12, 2005)

Unfortunatly this game might not work and has some permanent damage. I may be wrong but i had a game called "HomeWorld2" and it suffers from the same problem. I tried cleaning the cd but it was no use. If this game was purchased 90 ago or less you can go get an exchange as long if you have the recipt. If not repair it for about $10. First I would try to clean the cd first using a lint-free cloth. I hope I was able to help you out.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't think the specifications of your machine is the problem. I would guess the incompatibility issue with the video card (even though you have the minimum requirements) or the monitor.


----------



## eddyfrogs (Sep 3, 2004)

I will try cleaning the cd and see if that helps. 

Any recommendations for a different video card?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I doubt the game requires a more powerful video card than what you have. Did you install DirectX 6.1 or higher?


----------



## EthanA (Nov 10, 2004)

Myst and its follow-ups require Quicktime to be installed. Quicktime Alternatives *DO NOT WORK*. If you goto the website at www.mystworlds.com you may find a patch or a fix somewhere too. Also, be sure that you have the latest drivers for all hardware, including DirectX.


----------

